# What’s the best site to buy legitimate gear from?



## Fire3248 (Nov 24, 2022)

Best site to buy gear


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Fire3248 said:


> Best site to buy gear


Gett the fuck out of here. Great firs tor 2nd post

This is not a source board
No one going to tell you anyone is good to go
Get ready for the scammers to sending you DMs

Wtf


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 24, 2022)

I usually buy my workout gear from Amazon.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 24, 2022)

Right here.

Just message @The Phoenix via UGBB's 100% secure and confidential PM function

He'll take _real_ good care of you.


----------



## eazy (Nov 24, 2022)

What country are you in?


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Right here.
> 
> Just message @The Phoenix via UGBB's 100% secure and confidential PM function
> 
> He'll take _real_ good care of you.


There’s only a 50% chance that the PM gets read and deleted. 

Good odds, honestly.


----------



## Butch_C (Nov 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There’s only a 50% chance that the PM gets read and deleted.
> 
> Good odds, honestly.


But who deleted your pm's?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 24, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> But who deleted your pm's?


Bro the PM system is 100% secure and 100% confidential.


It's purely coincidental.

Multiple people fell into fugue states, deleted their PMs, and then promptly forgot about it.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There’s only a 50% chance that the PM gets read and deleted.
> 
> Good odds, honestly.


I say higher than that


----------



## TODAY (Nov 24, 2022)

And even if the PMs _weren't_ secure, it not like anybody is sending private information or engaging in potentially risky behavior via private message.


So it's really no big deal.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2022)

💥 boom 💥


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2022)

Best service you'll ever get, they will even come to you.









						Steroids
					

Synthetically produced versions of testosterone, the male hormone used to promote muscle growth, enhance athletic performance, improve physical appearance.




					www.dea.gov


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 24, 2022)

Fire3248 said:


> Best site to buy gear


Amazon buddy. They have all kinds of gears. Clocks, bikes, and even a gear pullers. 


			Amazon.com : Mechanical Gears


----------



## IncelLifter (Nov 24, 2022)

Just find your nearest planet fitness and go behind the dumpsters outback, usually there’s a guy hanging out who will hook you up


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Text: FORT
To:231231


Don’t worry she’ll like it too!


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 24, 2022)

IncelLifter said:


> Just find your nearest planet fitness and go behind the dumpsters outback, usually there’s a guy hanging out who will hook you up


For sure. Help him out he will help you out.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Nov 24, 2022)

"This isn't a source board" and other assorted bullshit lies we tell all new members.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> "This isn't a source board" and other assorted bullshit lies we tell all new members.


Oh shit, I forgot about you..MSG Labs is hands down the most legit, reliable, fyre gear you can buy


----------



## JTB3318 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hold on OP... I need to go get a spoon so I can feed you.


----------



## JTB3318 (Nov 24, 2022)

I hear British Dragon is pretty good....


----------



## Juicehead (Nov 24, 2022)

Walmart


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> "This isn't a source board" and other assorted bullshit lies we tell all new members.


Shhhhhhhh…. There are no sources here. Remember. 😜

And PMs are secure. Like eCrYpTeD or sumthing.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 24, 2022)

Email illegaldrugs@dea.gov use code buttjuice in the subject line they will email back a whole list of goodies.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 25, 2022)

Don't let all these bullies intimidate you.

MSG Labs is hands down the best.. legit fire gear everytime.. guaranteed!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2022)

You 


Freakmidd said:


> Don't let all these bullies intimidate you.
> 
> MSG Labs is hands down the best.. legit fire gear everytime.. guaranteed!


something told me to google it looks super legit the 1500mg test got me placing order now


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 25, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> You
> 
> something told me to google it looks super legit the 1500mg test got me placing order now


Cannot loose.. I wouldn't lie to you.


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> You
> 
> something told me to google it looks super legit the 1500mg test got me placing order now


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 25, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Cannot loose.. I wouldn't lie to you.


Will only have to pin once a month lol


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 25, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Will only have to pin once a month lol


Pretty sure he has a new patented "super ester" as well, so it should easily last that long between pins.


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Pretty sure he has a new patented "super ester" as well, so it should easily last that long between pins.


Super Aunt Esther ?


----------



## Zion (Nov 26, 2022)

GasStationPenisPills.com.net.org


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Right here.
> 
> Just message @The Phoenix via UGBB's 100% secure and confidential PM function
> 
> He'll take _real_ good care of you.


If by take real good care of you, you mean fuck you in the ass and give you The AIDS, yeah, The Pigeon is your man!


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 💥 boom 💥


Stop doing that. I didn't get to read the content you fucking asshole. 

Edit: I love pie. @Achillesking don't say a fucking word.


----------



## JTB3318 (Nov 26, 2022)

Zion said:


> GasStationPenisPills.com.net.org


Haha man you ever have a good gas station dick pill?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 26, 2022)

JTB3318 said:


> Haha man you ever have a good gas station dick pill?



For some reason this is making me think of sushi burritos 🤣🤣


----------



## buck (Nov 27, 2022)

I get mine from my local pharmacy if i want to get the real shit.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Nov 28, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> You
> 
> something told me to google it looks super legit the 1500mg test got me placing order now



You'll thank me when you're injecting 0.001 ml and hate me when the cripple PIP takes hold. It's an even trade off. Kinda. Not really.


----------



## Big-paul (Nov 28, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Gett the fuck out of here. Great firs tor 2nd post
> 
> This is not a source board
> No one going to tell you anyone is good to go
> ...


He's  just confused.  He could have posted on meso , got his ass handed to him for asking and then probably  found  a source. 

Most of us start out looking for gear and find that we can meet some fascinating people  and stick around.


----------



## Rickt (Dec 20, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> Text: FORT
> To:231231
> 
> 
> Don’t worry she’ll like it too!


Doesnt work in australia. Got a trany chat line. Or is that the joke. Cause I picked up a chick that had suss gear down their.


----------



## Rickt (Dec 20, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> He's  just confused.  He could have posted on meso , got his ass handed to him for asking and then probably  found  a source.
> 
> Most of us start out looking for gear and find that we can meet some fascinating people  and stick around.


My first post was almost identical. Got almost identical response. Except for one pm. Found someone from amazon wanting to sell me a gear puller. Ask anyone. I the best at pulling now. So you never know what fish you will catch if you use the family cat for bait.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 28, 2022)

Just buy some raw bull testicles, get a syringe, steal the last bit of sauce in those bad boys.
honestly its so much more natural and pure, dont get that watered down bathtub chemistry bullshit people are buying. make sure you heat the needle up with a lighter to sterilize it.


----------

